
The 2010s were supposed to bring the eBook revolution. It never quite came - smacktoward
https://www.vox.com/culture/2019/12/23/20991659/ebook-amazon-kindle-ereader-department-of-justice-publishing-lawsuit-apple-ipad
======
basicplus2
And be able to go down to a local print shop and have the book printed on
demand...

